# EzBench - Benchmark Based on Unreal Engine 5



## StefanM (May 16, 2022)

_Next Generation Graphics Benchmarking tool. Test your computer versus 8K textures, Cinematic quality assets and raytracing. Guaranteed to make your computer sweat. Based on Unreal Engine 5. _









						EzBench Benchmark on Steam
					

Ezbench is a GPU stress test tool that allows users to push their graphics card to its limits in order to test its stability and performance. Run intense graphical workloads on the GPU in order to simulate real-world scenarios and ensure that the system is optimised and stable.




					store.steampowered.com
				




(I add my results later, slow internet connection today...)


----------



## elghinnarisa (May 16, 2022)

18GB for something that looks like someones first unity project? Eeeh, im gonna pass on even letting it finish a run. Feels like a greenlit project, and thats not a positive.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2022)

I mean it looks better than unigine /shrug


----------



## elghinnarisa (May 16, 2022)

Did you start it? The main menu is.... special, to say the least.


----------



## qubit (May 16, 2022)

8K stress test? Gotta try this!


----------



## StefanM (May 16, 2022)

Unfortunately the benchmark does not find my NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Laptop GPU
In spite of setting high performance in system/display/graphics it still runs on AMD iGPU
After disabling iGPU in device manager benchmark uses "Microsoft Basic display adapter"


----------



## delshay (May 16, 2022)

qubit said:


> 8K stress test? Gotta try this!



Can you please post your result of 8K test? Screenshot.


----------



## qubit (May 16, 2022)

delshay said:


> Can you please post your result of 8K test? Screenshot.


I suppose I could when I get round to it. Are you up for doing the same?


----------



## delshay (May 16, 2022)

qubit said:


> I suppose I could when I get round to it. Are you up for doing the same?



I don't have the hardware for 8K.      ..R9 Nano/Vega Nano


----------



## qubit (May 16, 2022)

delshay said:


> I don't have the hardware for 8K.      ..R9 Nano/Vega Nano


Ah, shame. I've got a 4K monitor so I'll use 8K DSR to test it. You should see just how tiny the desktop icons look at 8K and the corresponding vastness of the desktop. That's on a 28" monitor. I'd love to see 16K on an 8K monitor...


----------



## thesmokingman (May 16, 2022)




----------



## lowrider_05 (May 16, 2022)

it seems to run way better on Nvidia then AMD but here is mine:
(it looks like this uses regular DXR instead of Lumen)


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2022)




----------



## qubit (May 16, 2022)

I'm still downloading it on my prehistoric "broadband" connection that I'm stuck with. Pity me.  

I'll have results for you lot when I can finally run it.


----------



## freeagent (May 17, 2022)

Wow..

My 3070Ti is a piece of junk 

My score was 3350, and this was a slide show 

Edit:

I ran it at Extreme lol that's why the low score I guess.. I tried to run it normally and it just crashed. I uninstalled it. I will try again when it is further along..


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 17, 2022)

I'll have to give this a go after downloading a fresh copy of 3Dmark, which on my connection atm is taking up to 4 hrs (probably won't have this UE5 one until tomorrow!)


----------



## thesmokingman (May 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Wow..
> 
> My 3070Ti is a piece of junk
> 
> My score was 3350, and this was a slide show


Hit F11 to get switch it out of FS then back to FS just after the bench starts. The interface, hells the whole thing screams unfinished.


----------



## freeagent (May 17, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> Hit F11 to get switch it out of FS then back to FS just after the bench starts. The interface, hells the whole thing screams unfinished.


Thanks man, I will try it out right away


----------



## AusWolf (May 17, 2022)

Based on some of your results, I have to ask: is this a genuine benchmark, or rather a homemade stress test tool? I've tried Market of Light and the Matrix tech demo on my 2070 and both ran fine.


----------



## delshay (May 17, 2022)

This benchmark does not require windows 10/11, it runs on windows 7 so it must be running in DX11 mode or lower. Here is a screenshot of it running on windows 7 with 4GB Ram & 4GB Vram. Note my video driver is corrupted but it still ran.

FX-60 Dual core 2.5GHz (underclocked)
R9 Nano 780MHz (underclocked).


----------



## Det0x (May 17, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> View attachment 247687


K whats going on with benchmark, are you running at a lower resolution/settings ? 

I'm getting this with 3090 @ ~500w (pretty much sustained 2175-2190mhz although the benchmark:


----------



## Bitterr (May 21, 2022)

Uhh something's off, my OC'd Vega56 did 14,320. That's....way too high even at standard. That's like 6700XT territory according to this article. https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/...marked-ue5-ray-tracing-8k-textures/index.html


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 23, 2022)

There is an update to this benchmark in the order of some 20GB!


----------



## lowrider_05 (May 23, 2022)

Bitterr said:


> Uhh something's off, my OC'd Vega56 did 14,320. That's....way too high even at standard. That's like 6700XT territory according to this article. https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/...marked-ue5-ray-tracing-8k-textures/index.html


Yes, because your Vega does not support Raytracing, then the Benchmark just let it run without and you score higher. This Benchmark is not very good at the moment.


----------



## Bitterr (May 23, 2022)

Oh. I assumed it would force ray tracing with like vulkan or something? I read that was a thing a while back. Bummer.


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 24, 2022)

My gaming system @ 1440p preset for the record...


----------



## delshay (May 24, 2022)

This benchmark has had a update. You need to download & recheck your benchmark score.  ..& it still runs on windows 7.


----------



## akaloith (May 25, 2022)

can i disable raytracing? my 1060 needs some breath


----------



## Arctucas (May 25, 2022)

Looks interesting ... but Steam only.


----------



## Det0x (Jun 18, 2022)

1080p:
domdtxdissar / 3090 / 1080p / *62760* score




1440p:
domdtxdissar / 3090 / 1080p / *48810* score


----------

